# ipad air/battery



## gorper99 (Sep 19, 2002)

I charge my ipad to 100% then use it for an hour and it is usually around 88%.The last couple of days it has been dropping to around 60%after an hour.Any ideas on why?Have not installed anything new.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Struggling to get a Wi-Fi connection is one possibility.

What Apps or processes are the three highest battery users?

(I just checked on my iPhone with iOS 10.0.2 and it is saying that the usage will be shown after using it for a few minutes. Strange; I've certainly used it for more than a few minutes since the last charge, and never saw that before.)


----------



## gorper99 (Sep 19, 2002)

My apps and usage are the same now as a week ago.First thing I checked.It just started using more juice two days agnly thing I did yesterday morning was reboot my router.Connections are fine.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

There's not much to troubleshoot with an iPad unless you jail broke it. The battery is good for a set number of cycles. When you're past that, it's time to replace it.


----------



## nahatat (Nov 4, 2016)

how long had your ipad battery in used since buying it? if the problem is not the way you use it, may be is due to battery lifespan. just personal opinion


----------

